# ""NOT JOKING"  copy DVD  WITH  CD R   DRIVE software



## Sijo George (Sep 3, 2004)

please visit the site

*www.downloadlab.com


search  the software  DVD  copy pro


----------



## Wizard (Sep 3, 2004)

Ye

Is there a download link for tht

In the site we got only a link to Order it

*

And Is it true tht a DVD can be read with a CD ROM....* I dont think so


----------



## navneeth_snr (Sep 3, 2004)

Sijo George said:
			
		

> please visit the site
> 
> *www.downloadlab.com
> 
> ...



Here is the direct link! But I don't still belive this! Do we get this in trial version! Then this is recommended for next digit issues!

*www.dvdcopy-guide-on-the-internet.com/


----------



## navneeth_snr (Sep 3, 2004)

we can only order them, no trial versions for download!


----------



## sunnydiv (Sep 3, 2004)

i have the software its crap, just reencodes dvd to vcd format thats all


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 3, 2004)

But the basic Issue is can it Read DVD's even if one Doesnt have DVD Drive .....


----------



## allajunaki (Sep 3, 2004)

Just to clear things up, No CD ROM can read DVD's, CD-ROM Laser and DVD ROM Laser are of different wavelengths, so its impossible to make a CD-ROM drive read a DVD....
its like trying to run a petrol car on Diesel....


----------



## BONZI (Sep 3, 2004)

BTW how much you have to pay for that software. Anyway I know that you can get a dvd drive for about 2500


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 3, 2004)

Then what is the Purpose of the Topic


----------



## theraven (Sep 4, 2004)

u can get a dvd drive for 1800 
the purpose of this topic : scam


----------



## sujithtom (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes i have been roaming on internet for such a software since the last digit issue. I heard it long time ago that there is a software by which we can read DVD from cd-rw rom


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 4, 2004)

That is not possible my friend .. CD Drive doesnt read DVDs ..It will just you No Disc ...


----------



## navneeth_snr (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, CD-Drives does not read DVD! One of my friend told me that CDs are burned with 1.2mm and DVDs with 0.6mm! So CD-ROM laser can't read DVD cds!


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 5, 2004)

If it was possible it would have been included in cd drivers.


----------



## neeravkothari (Sep 5, 2004)

it might spoil the drive's lense.


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 5, 2004)

if cd roms can read DVD'd then why do we DVD rom's for :roll:
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 5, 2004)

Th software costs more than a DVD drive (Approx. Rs 2000/-) !!


----------



## devilhead_satish (Sep 5, 2004)

*Heh! Heh!*

You see I am not so rich to burn so much money so if you can give me a link from where I can download it for free i'll happily got there.


----------



## silly_kash (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Heh! Heh!*



			
				devilhead_satish said:
			
		

> You see I am not so rich to burn so much money so if you can give me a link from where I can download it for free i'll happily got there.



heard of p2p!!

though i do not believe in the s/w.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2004)

a cd drive cannot read a dvd. period.


----------



## allajunaki (Sep 5, 2004)

*Dont be stupid!*

Well Read whats written in the site carefully.... (I dont know if u guys have poor english or me) but the site says 
a."BackUp ur DVD's with CDRW drive" 
*AND NOT*
b. "Read DVD's with CDRW drive". 
ok i know statement a is ambiguous but they would have rephrased it in a simpler form if they were really selling a DVD reader
The software they are advertising is a MPEG4 Compression tool (or maybe MPEG1 i couldnt care any less). 

Moreover a DVD ROM drive can be obtaineed for as low 1200 or so (Lamington Rd people).

So please close this topic and bury it.


----------



## atool (Sep 5, 2004)

*well*

well said everyone...the software is a SCAM...


----------



## lavan_joy (Sep 5, 2004)

May be a fake one
cheating....


----------



## Hexus (Sep 6, 2004)

Where's the Thread starter gone?

He seems to be promoting his own software I suppose, dont you think?


----------



## jassalmithu (Sep 6, 2004)

yeah me too seraching for this type of software but haven't find tat software till now and the software featured here needs a dvd drive which copy a DVD and convert it to VCD which u can burn on to regular cd, just to clear tings a bit


----------



## TeChiE (Sep 10, 2004)

*A Fake One*

Guys I have been searching for such softwares from last 1 year but i havent got one yet i have searched for it not only in p2p downloaders, google and all other search engines but all in vain........


             So guys dont believe this as a cd- rom cant read a DvD disk if it could so happen we all would be lucky who dont have a DvD rom and the people of digit who give nice softwares only in Digit DvD and not in cd like winamp 5.03.....................


              Hope you digit admins read this and understand me i cant afford for a dvd rom now as my educational finance and the computer also was bought on a educational loan from a bank..................... otherwise i too agree with the digit DvD but its not fair.......................


----------



## casanova (Oct 8, 2004)

and have you heard about the software that burns cd without a cd writer


----------



## nisman (Oct 8, 2004)

WELL IT'S NOT POSSIBLE TO BURN CD'S  FROM CD-ROM .
 BECAUSE CDROM HAS ONLY ONE LENSE WHICH CAN READ DATA FROM THE CD'S.

TO WRITE A DATA ON TO THE CD ANOTHER LENSE IS REQUIRED WHICH IS PRESENT INSIDE THE CDRW. CDRW HAS TWO LENSE ONE FOR READ DATA FROM THE CD AND ANOTHER ONE IS TO WRITE DATA ON THE CD.
NO SOFTWARE CAN  HELP YOU TO WRITE DATA ONTHE CD WITH THE HELP OF LENSE INDIDE THE CDROM WHICH IS CAPABLE FOR READING DATA ONLY.

BYE
ALL THE BEST


----------



## casanova (Oct 9, 2004)

@nisman
i wasjust kidding as the topic is leading to since lens for redaing a dvd aer quie different from that used for reading a cd


----------



## krazydude (Oct 9, 2004)

I think ppl who invented DVD's were not stupid to make a technology that would work on an older version of it, 

Its the same as why can't u play ur A Track tapes on ur CD-ROM


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 9, 2004)

You know, I have to wonder how many people actually BOUGHT the software after reading ads such as this.  I have to say that the marketing guys there know how to scam people. Next they'll tell me, my DVD combo drive can write dual-layer DVDs and read and write HD-DVDs as well  I pity any poor guy that shelled out their credit card number for the software.


----------



## krishnathelord (Oct 11, 2004)

its true as the many have said both technologies of cd and that of dvd are differrent so how can it be so that the cd r drive can read dvd. 
if at all it was possible the many companies would have com forward with it


----------



## nisman (Oct 12, 2004)

@casanova
pls Mention before Your Message that u r just Writing This Message For Kidding
ok
bye
All The Best


----------



## plasmafire (Oct 13, 2004)

ok.. got this soft..donn ask how..

BULL SCHITT.. all i hav 2 say...

reads using DVD & only DVD drive. data can be WRITTEN usin cd rw drive.

compresses DVDs to mpeg2..writes in @ CD-Rs...


BULL SCHITT-megs of it


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 21, 2004)

Cd writer differ frm DVD i strongly belive that how is it possible?
the length and the lence and the method of recording all differs!


----------



## munim (Oct 21, 2004)

very clever... encode DVD to MPEG and then record it to a CDR with a Cd writer... not a technological marvel but its a good marketing idea.
hell.... THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO WAY A CD WRITER CAN READ DVDs OR WRITE TO DVDs.. Some guy said it might spoil the lense... NAH.. it just records it normally as MPEG so whats the harm?
anyways this thing sucks... you can do this with a DVD drive and a CD writter even without this sh** piece of software. these guys need to be tried in consumer court for wrong advertising.


----------



## vamsi104 (Oct 21, 2004)

*The charms of deceit!*

It is true that no cd drive can read a DVD.
It is simply physically impossible!
The DVD is written by the usage of Laser with far more lesser wavelength than what a CD can read.

THe ways of modern trickery and deceit are unbeleivable.

Beware though!


----------



## SHell (Oct 22, 2004)

Impossible 4 a cd drive to read dvd.
it doesn't works.....that way


----------



## silverTwins (Oct 23, 2004)

hey admin guys 
kindly kindly people put a stop to this thing man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

drivin me crazy coz the topic itself is completely solved. it has already been stated that the technology is not there which can read or write dvds on a cd drive

hence i request the admins to kindly stop this thread


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 24, 2004)

Rumors!!!!!


----------



## koolbluez (Oct 25, 2004)

People who day-dream just do that...... DAY DREAM....

Get up... the sun doesn't like dreamers.


----------



## rajat22 (Oct 27, 2004)

CopyDVD to CD - without a DVD Burner.  T6hat should be the message. Please stop this topic.


----------



## svk (Dec 1, 2004)

weirdest thread on whole forum.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 15, 2004)

*Totally bull shit*

stop discussion regarding this topic please close the topic


----------

